# Taking Down Antenna Tower



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

It's probably only 24 ft. above that guys head. Looks like 7-8 ft. sections. It can't be that scary. Call a tree guy with insurance. He'll probably have it down before you could finish a cup of coffee and have it ready for resale.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

If you were in Texas I would take it down for you, I am not afraid of heights and love working high.

But I agree 747 call an ironworker.


----------



## Luke's Dad (Aug 29, 2005)

*Just did this last week!!*

I used a high reach and a sawzall. 2 men in the basket. Cut the tower into manageable sections (about 3 foot) and lower it down section at a time. Worked great and we did it SAFELY! Took about an hour total. Make sure you are wearing your harness also! 

I have a scrap iron business just down the road where I took the trash. Got about 10 bucks for it :thumbup: .

Be careful!!
Lance


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Good to hear, way to stay safe.


----------

